# Two Xsessions starting up



## storm_to (Dec 22, 2009)

I uninstalled latest kdm (V2.4+ I think) and installed legacy v2.2 kdm so that I can make my login look like Apple MAC OSX etc....

Now there are two sessions starting
Default kdm on :0
Default gdm on :1

I disabled kdm daemon, even went as far as uninstalling it (wouldn't boot up until kdm was reinstalled). 

Something is still starting up two X sessions!?!?!?

Anyone know where I can go looking for the cause of dual start and disable the 1st one?

Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Dec 22, 2009)

storm_to said:
			
		

> Now there are two sessions starting
> Default kdm on :0
> Default gdm on :1
> [snip]
> Anyone know where I can go looking for the cause of dual start and disable the 1st one?


Please note that I don't actually know the definitive answer as I don't use this stuff, but until someone more knowledgeable replies here are some suggestions:
/etc/ttys
Somewhere in (/usr/local)/etc/rc.d/
Somewhere in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xdm
Examine the +CONTENTS files in the /var/db/pkg directories for kdm/gdm, perhaps those list files and/or directories you may want to have a look at.
Hope this helps,

Alphons (not an expert on this)


----------



## storm_to (Dec 23, 2009)

*Solved*

Figured it out myself.

Noticed that *gdm* has /etc/X11/default-display-manager and *gdm-2.20* removes it.

Both kdm and gdm check there to see if they are the default before starting up.

Since they can't find it, they both start up.

Soltution is:


```
sudo echo "/usr/sbin/gdm" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
```


----------

